
Easy Halloween Sound Hack, Part One (2015) - swibbler
http://buckybits.blogspot.com/2015/04/easy-halloween-sound-hack-part-one.html
======
amatecha
That looks like a pretty cool idea! Disappointingly it seems the post was
never actually followed up on?

